# Heidi had quads 3/28/13



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

My doe Heidi just had 2 girls and 2 boys.  I'm so excited, they're adorable! She's my favorite doe, and she was bred to my favorite buck, so I was anxiously awaiting these kids. 

That's 7 kids in 48 hours, and one more doe due tomorrow. Phew! I'm getting tired lol! What was I thinking breeding all three of them in the same week?  

Here are a couple of pictures. I'll post some dried off ones in a while. 

Pholia Farm MC Heidi X Blackberry Acres MM Casanova


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats awesome! You must be swamped with kids! They're adorable, CONGRATS!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! Congrats! Do you have a before picture of how big she was?!?!? Sooo cute!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Love that pic w/ her laying down & the kids lined up like pups!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Here's a picture of Heidi yesterday. She was pretty big, so I was expecting triplets. I was surprised when she had quads. She had twins last year and didn't even look pregnant, so I guess I shouldn't have been surprised.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on four healthy babies! They are adorable


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Love that pic w/ her laying down & the kids lined up like pups!!


I thought the same thing! Soooo happy for you!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are beautiful! Wow Four!!!! Congratulations


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Very cute and what a pretty momma. Congrats


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

congrats!! very cute babies!!.... we have a Pholia Farm doe also  love their before kidding pic!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Here are a few dried off pictures of them today.  I just love them.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So cute and they all look like they are doing great!


----------

